# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  New Blood Work for review. Caber on Order

## Chicagotarsier

Started with 3 months ago going to doctor with ED and small amount of ejaculate. Doc sent me to Endo. Endo did half arse hormone panel that did not include Prolactin or E2 sensitive assay. Saw my test was low and put me on Androil 40 x 2 a day. I kept asking why FSH and LH was high out of range...his reply...your testicles broke...sigh. He took sperm and said...testicles broke....Le Sigh. I upped the dose till my fatigue and overall crap feeling went away (6 pills a day). This is the results of that therapy after 2 months. I am now on Test Prop (no test prop taken during these labs just Androil).

Last blood work from 3 months ago was just random items and not the full blown CBC, CMC, Hormone. I will request full copies of it next week when at the doctor but till then just to fill in the gaps...

FSH LH high out of range.
Test low out of range
CHO High (5.55) Range <5.20 (Improved)
LDL High (3.45) Range <3.12 (Improved now in range high)


I am diabetic. My % bf reflects insulin , take metformin. Day before blood was a carb load day so bloodsugar is higher than normal. (Usually 6.2)

My UA has always been high and was an issue for gout. Have not had gout for a year (diet change) and the last reading before this was 1231 in 150-420 range. (Improvement)

Overall goal is to "fix my testicles" . I have never cycled or taken roids so the high Prolactin is due to..... 



As a PS: I feel more confident to show this to Marcus, Austin, and the community then my Endo.

----------


## theseus

if blood test is done before any testosterone supplements/ use of PCT meds. then you have primary testicular failure. 

if your endo wants to replace it orally instead of parenterally, androil should be 2 caps (80mg) twice a day. total 160mg a day to start off. after food (with fat content).

high prolactin likely to be caused by stress as it is a stress hormone. it can also be raised if you are epileptic with recent seizure. but persistently high prolactin needs a brain MRI to rule out prolactinoma. I won't self prescribe cabergoline to be honest, as it is not induced by trenbolone in your case

cholesterol needs correction. as you are type 2 diabetes and >40 years old. You should be on a HMG reductase inhibitor (e.g. 40mg simvastatin per night) to reduce your total cholesterol to <4 nmol/l.

make sure you increase your omega 3 intake (supplements or salmon/tuna/mackerel/avocado/olive oil/ peanut)

----------


## Chicagotarsier

It is post Androil Thank you for the feedback.

I was hoping since Estrogen was not high it was an indication of a pituitary gland issue. Pituitary over producing prolactin => pushes testosterone lower => FSH LH increase.

At least it is textbook and treatment is straightforward.


(I am in a low stress environment) would be due to 


> if blood test is done before any testosterone supplements/ use of PCT meds. then you have primary testicular failure. 
> 
> if your endo wants to replace it orally instead of parenterally, androil should be 2 caps (80mg) twice a day. total 160mg a day to start off. after food (with fat content).
> 
> high prolactin likely to be caused by stress as it is a stress hormone. it can also be raised if you are epileptic with recent seizure. but persistently high prolactin needs a brain MRI to rule out prolactinoma. I won't self prescribe cabergoline to be honest, as it is not induced by trenbolone in your case
> 
> cholesterol needs correction. as you are type 2 diabetes and >40 years old. You should be on a HMG reductase inhibitor (e.g. 40mg simvastatin per night) to reduce your total cholesterol to <4 nmol/l.
> 
> make sure you increase your omega 3 intake (supplements or salmon/tuna/mackerel/avocado/olive oil/ peanut)

----------


## theseus

in prolactinoma, prolactin level is high, but LH is low, therefore testosterone is low. high LH is due to primary failure. not the kind of picture you see in prolactinoma.

your E2 is low because your testosterone is low, E2 comes from your testosterone

you Androil is under dose if that's your blood report

if you do have a pituitary prolactinoma, best is to get an MRI instead of self treatment.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

So hormonally....

Would you worry about the prolactin? Is there need to bring it back into range? Just to get a feel to know where my Endo might go with this.

----------


## theseus

if no stress, no seizure, not on meds that can raised prolactin...he might just order an MRI and leave it if it comes back clean....

alternatively, is to repeat the test again, and go for MRI if it stays high or goes higher

prolactinoma tends to give out value in thousands to be fair..

----------


## Chicagotarsier

I really appreciate your input. Thank you. It is off to urology and move forward with TESE and see if it is an option.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Got my second set of bloods reflecting 22-25 mg ED TRT, and lipitor @ 40 a day.
Doc had 0 concern on Prolactin. Siad he has seen healthy guys not on TrT with 3x+ normal level. Says only time it would ever be an issue is if my E2 was seriously high. They reviewed my MRI and Cat + Cat A scans and saw no issues.

Ill scan the results and post later but the general things to note are:

The TRT dose puts me at 1500 total test
Puts me 20 points over top end total estrogen
Raised all bloods with WBC high out of range RBC still in range but barely (second is normal, not sure how elevated the WBC is expected to be...not much talk on it)
Lipitor lowered my lipids by around 15% after a month
Liver is working fine

Will start collecting sperm via TESE Q2 next year.

Will do a test on estrogen and 25mg Aromasin E3D with labs. Will take at PM and will do E2 Assay each of the next 3 days to record the results

----------


## sonmychest

I apolagize for the spam, but wanted to ask 
Chicagotarsier, how you put yourself in such position?

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Hypogonadal Primary.




> I apolagize for the spam, but wanted to ask 
> Chicagotarsier, how you put yourself in such position?

----------


## codyedwardwilliams

> Started with 3 months ago going to doctor with ED and small amount of ejaculate. Doc sent me to Endo. Endo did half arse hormone panel that did not include Prolactin or E2 sensitive assay. Saw my test was low and put me on Androil 40 x 2 a day. I kept asking why FSH and LH was high out of range...his reply...your testicles broke...sigh. He took sperm and said...testicles broke....Le Sigh. I upped the dose till my fatigue and overall crap feeling went away (6 pills a day). This is the results of that therapy after 2 months. I am now on Test Prop (no test prop taken during these labs just Androil).
> 
> Last blood work from 3 months ago was just random items and not the full blown CBC, CMC, Hormone. I will request full copies of it next week when at the doctor but till then just to fill in the gaps...
> 
> FSH LH high out of range.
> Test low out of range
> CHO High (5.55) Range <5.20 (Improved)
> LDL High (3.45) Range <3.12 (Improved now in range high)
> 
> ...



Good to hear about your serious change in diet. Continue to do this to see more good changes! Stay healthy!

----------

